# What's your favorite 1-2 night bikepacking route in Norcal?



## losunding (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello, I'm relatively new to bikepacking but have some experience. I've done a few 1 night, out and back trips along the central coast of California. This summer I will be working near Auburn, CA and am trying to plan a few 1-2 night packing trips.

What are your favorite routes in Norcal?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

I spent 4 days riding down the lost coast (Wilder ridge road) (Usal road) last year, it was awesome! I plan to circumnavigate Lake Tahoe this July, staying on the rim trail as much as possible. I plan to do that in three days.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

I have backpacked, but never bikepacked in the Grouse Ridge area. I would like to get the bike out to try it. I would probably park and start at Carr Lake heading toward Penner Lake and beyond. Good thing is that it is probably only an hour from Auburn. How many miles per day do you cover for a one nighter?

A couple photos of the area.


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

You will have lots of options from Auburn. Best option I can think of riding from town is out Foresthill Road into the Tahoe Nat'l Forest. Then the options really open up. 

Agreed that Grouse Ridge is an awesome area close to home, but those trails would be challenging on a loaded bike, IMO. Grouse is known for its tech and significant HAB.

BUT...you could put together an epic trip taking Bowman Lake Road north of Bowman Lake, eventually ending up in Forest City and Downieville. One could loop it back through Jackson Meadows Reservoir down to Bowman Lake Rd. That would be sweet.


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

Captain Cobb said:


> I spent 4 days riding down the lost coast (Wilder ridge road) (Usal road) last year, it was awesome! I plan to circumnavigate Lake Tahoe this July, staying on the rim trail as much as possible. I plan to do that in three days.


Any more details on this route? Been wanted to do a multi-day up that way and am trying to figure out if a loop or point to point is a better option.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

plantdude said:


> Any more details on this route? Been wanted to do a multi-day up that way and am trying to figure out if a loop or point to point is a better option.


I did a point to point, from Crescent City to Cobb Mt. (In Lake County). It was pretty straight forward as far as routing, but be prepared for some massive days in the saddle. For eg. day three https://www.strava.com/activities/176534192 I think a loop would be awesome also, starting in Willits, do like this guy; http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...t-5-days-riding-lost-coast-norcal-884982.html


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

*Tahoe, Star Lake*

For 1 or 2 nights my favorite so far is camping at Star Lake then over Freel to Armstrong or Mr. Toads. You can start at Tahoe Meadows(even days) and go over Marlette Lake and on to Spooner Lake to camp. Then continue on TRT(Tahoe Rim Trail) south through kingsbury to Star Lake for night #2. Lots of variations in this area for exits.


----------

